# You are my Sunshine Fingerstyle



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey,
I wasn't sure if I should post this in acoustic guitar or guitar techniques, but this is a fingerstyle arrangement of You are My Sunshine that I put together a few weeks ago. It's a pretty basic arrangement loosely based off a simplified version of Mississippi John Hurt's playing. Lemme know what you think.
[video=youtube;Q1g5Ef85UO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1g5Ef85UO8[/video]
Texco


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I liked it a lot. I also like the fact you got the tab right there. That's my wife and my sons song, so I'm going to go home and learn it today. Thanks for posting


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice! Been meaning forever to work on Travis picking.


----------



## Texco (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks JHarasym and adcandour, I'm glad you guys dug it.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I did too...nice
-Mikey


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice! Wonderful tone.

I'd like to hear more of your playing...even if it is just some noodling.

Cheers

Dave


----------

